# Who is riding there mountain bike on fire/gravel roads?



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Just went for my second gravel ride on my recently converted Giant FS NRS MonsterCross conversion. 
Saw a lot of birds and cows, both of which were hanging out on the gravel roads and wondering WTF is that coming at me?
Only had about 12 or so vehicles on the whole 2:30 hour ride.

I really dig having FS on those roads, I'm thinking of upgrading to an air fork to smooth out some of the rougher sections. I dropped my air to 18-21 and it was getting a lot smoother with 2.0x26 MBike tires, I am planning on updating the bike with a 29er possibly if I get more into it.


----------



## biketaviousmaximus (Dec 21, 2008)

I have ridden a lot of gravel on my MTB. I prefer drop bars and road type set for gravel as it a little more efficient, lighter and gives a variety of hand positions. Either way it doesn't matter what you ride as long as you are enjoying it.


----------



## anthrax (May 31, 2006)

I have been switching between my Santa Cruz Superlight running 26x1.95 and my Norco Search C. I love both bikes. I think the Search wins out as a pure and purpose built gravel bike though. Tubeless 700-35C tires running about 45psi are more efficient versus riding the FS MTB. Running the MTB suspension open does make for a comfortable ride, but the trade off comes in the loss due to suspension suck. For my gravel bike wins for gravel riding, but nothing beats my Superlight on the trail.


----------

